

How fast is the Internet at Google? Mind blowing - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2011/03/29/how-fast-is-the-internet-at-google-mind-blowing/?awesm=tnw.to_17eik&utm_content=api&utm_medium=tnw.to-other&utm_source=direct-tnw.to

======
ollybee
Internet speed is more complicated than that. If you are in a data centre then
your connection will be limited by the port speed of the box you are working
on. This will likely be 100Mbs or 1Gbs. You may have networking kit connecting
at 10Gbps. What really matters at that level and is much more interesting is
the quality of your transit and peering agreements. This is hugely important
for countries without large internet exchange points.

------
wmf
I'm surprised any CDN can (or is willing to) feed a single client that fast.

~~~
magic_haze
no, but as <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2384961> mentions, its
probably the quality of the peering agreement making the difference

------
iwwr
OK, so not yet gigabit internet.

